# Is this resonable for architect fee?



## Lara (6 Feb 2016)

My brother has been quoted €15,500 for architect commission which covers the following - 
Design, planning and  full written specification, mechanical drawings and issue of tenders or negotiations with contractors. 
The house is 1800 sq ft in an estate and the plan is to reconfigure part of the sleeping area and add a max 400 sq ft extension. They want to do it without going through planning as it will take longer.
Does this price seem a little excessive or on target?
Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (7 Feb 2016)

Seems reasonable enough if competent and experienced architect.  You can assume around 3 - 4 weeks work in total. You might be able to achieve a fee of 10000. Does the 15k include vat ?


----------



## Lara (7 Feb 2016)

Yes, I believe it does. We just thought it might be a bit excessive when planning would not be involved and it was out of Dublin. Thank you for that.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (7 Feb 2016)

Price around


----------



## Buddy1977 (7 Feb 2016)

Bit steep in my opinion. Is architect goin to project manage also?

Drawings max 3k
Specifications 1k
Procure a builder €1k
Project manage €5k

All plus vat

Shop around I think it could be done better than the above

Also depends on extent of remodelling existing


----------



## Lara (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## Mackemdub (8 Feb 2016)

sounds on high side - no mention of contract administration (i.e. between owner and builder) or compliance sign off? even if this is exempted development (i.e. no PP needed) would recommend that he gets building reg compliance signed off.

Buddy1977 seems closer to the mark - if it's simple project might not need full PM role for architect


----------

